# Securing frames



## casinoken (May 6, 2012)

Don't have an observation hive, just thinking about design options, so take this for what it's worth. Could u not build the "lip" where the frames rest so that it is a notch that only one frame will fit into? It would obviously be more work designing the end boards, however, if u make the "notch" to fit a standard top bar, then all your equipment would be interchangable with your observation hive. Just thinking about how I would design one to your specs.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If I have a hinged door, then I put a nail or tack in the frame rest at the back as a stop so the frame can't go too far toward the back. Then I put a screw in the door frame and adjust it to where it slides the frame back to the tack (the stop). The screw in the door (horizontal) holds it from going toward the door. The tack in the frame rest (vertical) holds it from going to far toward the back. As you have realized, you really do need them or the frames will slip as you carry the hive in and out and pin bees against the glass...

http://bushfarms.com/beesobservationhives.htm#issues


----------



## 71Corvette (Jan 2, 2012)

That's a great solution, thanks! I'm thinking the frames may still want to rotate, but that should be pretty minor. At least this way they'll be centered between the glass. 

I'm putting the finishing touches on the hive this week tomorrow and will be creating an artificial swarm for the OH later this week. Can't wait to be able to observe the girls in more detail! I'll post some pictures.


----------

